# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  House

## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Who here watches House? I watched it twice now and it's really good!! I love it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## angelblue

OMG spicy i absoutely love this show since season 1 it is fanastic my favourite show ever.  :Cheer: 

Okay seriously need to get a grip  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Trinity

I haven't missed an episode since the start of series one.  Hugh Lawrie is sooo good.

----------


## angelblue

I havent either even brought season one on dvd.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Ok... what actually happened to thingy at the end? After we saw him uncontrolably cutting someone..

I still don't know their names, as you can see  :Lol:

----------


## emma172

> Ok... what actually happened to thingy at the end? After we saw him uncontrolably cutting someone..
> 
> I still don't know their names, as you can see


I love House!!!! its one of my favourite shows ever lol  :Big Grin: 

I assume you're talking about the season finale lol 

SPOILERS FOR THE SEASON FINALE (just in case lol)

  Spoiler:    House realised when he was talking to the guy that shot him that nothing made any sense. (ie, his leg working, seeing a dead woman and the tounge man's symptoms) So he decided that the only way it could make sense was if he was imagining the whole thing. He feared that if he didn't get it under control, he would never wake up, and the only way to make himself wake up was to make the delusion seem impossible to him, so his brain would register the fact it was just a dream or delusion and wake him up. The best way he could think of doing that was delibritly "killing" the patient, which would provve to him that that world wasn't real. Chase, Cameron and Foreman (the assitants) tried to stop him because thats what he knew they would do if it was real life so he imagined them trying to stop him. For all of 2 seconds, when he didn't wake up immediately, House actually thought that he'd killed the patiant (as i did, I confess  :Lol:  ) then, when he saw the patiant drop the bullet which he knew he couldnt possibly have, he woke up, and realised, he was right, the whole thing had been a dream/delusion or whatever. It was back to the start just after he had been shot  

hope that clears things up. i actually confused myself for a while there lol

----------


## angelblue

Did anyone else find that robot scene creppy with Cameron  :Embarrassment:

----------


## emma172

> Did anyone else find that robot scene creppy with Cameron


yeah a little lol, but I want them to get together so I didn't mind too much.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Thank-you!! That really cleared everything up!!  :Bow:  Thanks!!

Was that the last episode btw?? x Like forever?..

----------


## angelblue

> yeah a little lol, but I want them to get together so I didn't mind too much.


Sorry but i really dont want House with her.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Cool another fan!  :Big Grin: 

Are you watching US house episodes online or are you still waiting for channel 5 to show it?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Good episode, not the best but   Spoiler:    aww at Chase and Cameron at the end.  :Wub:  
  

And what a line to end on!
  Spoiler:    Amber: Solved another case, busted Wilson, looks like your not losing it after all.
  

 :EEK!:  at the next House promo. It looks great!  :Thumbsup:  Two weeks to wait though!  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## angelblue

> Cool another fan! 
> 
> Are you watching US house episodes online or are you still waiting for channel 5 to show it?


Hey i am waiting patiently for the channel 5 episodes however if it takes any longer i will probably start watching online. :Ponder:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Channel 5 aren't planning to show it until Summer/Autumn. :/

----------


## angelblue

Hey peeps just to let you know that House starting from season 5 will be moving to Sky1 :Ponder:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:EEK!:  Just as well I'm watching it online I don't have Sky.  :Sad:  

Thanks for letting us know.

ETA:
Found this.

For all you UK fans....

Sky 1 has snatched up rights for the fifth season of the Hugh Laurie medical drama from Five, after the terrestrial net said it had pulled out of the bidding for "commercial and scheduling reasons."

The decision reflects the growing difficultly that broadcasters here face when bidding for top-flight U.S. fare as a result in the collapse in the advertising market.

Sky 1, which is driven by subscription revenue, said it has signed a deal with NBC Universal International Television Distribution for first-run rights to "House" in the U.K. Second-run rights will be retained by Hallmark Channel.

Five, which has held rights to the show since 2005, said the "difficult decision" to not renew the show will free up cash for incoming director of programs Richard Woolfe to commission Five's own programs.

"We have been proud to be associated with the drama, but have taken this difficult decision for commercial and scheduling reasons," Five said in a statement.

The channel said that long-running acquired series including the "CSI" franchise and "NCIS" as well as recent addition "The Mentalist" made it "very difficult" to find a suitable slot to schedule "House."

----------


## Abigail

Season 5

  Spoiler:    OMFG!! I knew they were going to sleep together but it's still a shock  :EEK!:  I had to look away. 

I enjoyed seeing Amber again. She's returned to her normal conniving self.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Season 5
> 
>   Spoiler:    OMFG!! I knew they were going to sleep together but it's still a shock  I had to look away. 
> 
> I enjoyed seeing Amber again. She's returned to her normal conniving self.


Amasing episode  :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

  Spoiler:    
It was so creepy when Amber was singing that song in the bar...the whole Amber hallucination was done really well, like how it got to the point where House couldn't work because she was just always there.

Apparently next week has 'the biggest shock in House history'. I've resisted looking it up on the internet so far. I'm hoping to last the week.  :Lol:  I'm just wondering what they could do to beat Amber's demise.

----------


## Abigail

Spoiler:    Maybe Cuddy is pregnant with a baby House  :EEK!:  That would be shocking

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Spoiler:     :EEK!:  Ooh yeah that would be possible...depends how far in the future the next episode is set.

On the promo there's a clip of Cameron crying - maybe its something to do with her and Chase.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Double post sorry.
5x24
  Spoiler:    Bit disappointed. I was expecting _so_ much more from it, especially as a season finale.

Disappointed it was all a hallucination. Wanted it to be real. What was with Cuddy dropping House off with Wilson!  :Sad:  And that whole hallucination thing was definitely not the biggest shock in House history as promised in the promo!

Waiting until the last episode to kill Kutner would've made for a more shocking finale, because nothing after that could really be as shocking. (although I acknowledge that probably wasn't possible with Kal going off to his new job).

----------


## Abigail

I'm so tempted to read your spoiler  :Ninja:  Haven't watched the episode yet, I actually forgot about it being on.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Don't read it! Watch it. 

I can't really say anything else without spoiling it so I'll just leave it at that! Quick go watch it now!  :Lol:

----------


## Abigail

It is something that I won't see coming? Don't tell me if my idea about a Huddy baby is right  :Nono:  

Going to get ready for bed then settle down with a hot chocolate and watch it  :Big Grin:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

You probably won't see it coming, but then you look back and its not that surprising...I can't say anymore without spoiling.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

You'll get it when you see the episode.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abigail

> Double post sorry.
> 5x24
>   Spoiler:    Bit disappointed. I was expecting _so_ much more from it, especially as a season finale.
> 
> Disappointed it was all a hallucination. Wanted it to be real. What was with Cuddy dropping House off with Wilson!  And that whole hallucination thing was definitely not the biggest shock in House history as promised in the promo!
> 
> Waiting until the last episode to kill Kutner would've made for a more shocking finale, because nothing after that could really be as shocking. (although I acknowledge that probably wasn't possible with Kal going off to his new job).


  Spoiler:    WTF? So his whole life, the whole five seasons have been a hallucination? That's one of the worst season finales I've ever seen. What a let down. 

After the episode where Kutner killed himself I thought the finale would be difficult to compare. It was such a gripping and emotional episode, should definitely have been the finale. 

Very disappointed  :Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown: 

Maybe there were hidden clues in the episode that I didn't pick up on. I'd watch it again to see but it's a rather tedious and boring episode. Worst in a long time.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Spoiler:    WTF? So his whole life, the whole five seasons have been a hallucination? That's one of the worst season finales I've ever seen. What a let down.


  Spoiler:    
The whole five seasons?  :Ponder:  I think it was just sex with Cuddy he hallucinated?

----------


## Abigail

Found this analysis of s5 finale on facebook. I understand it now.

  Spoiler:    In a final attempt to provoke Cuddy into examining her true feelings for him, House announces to everyone in the main lobby of the hospital that he had sexual relations with Cuddy. Cuddy responds by confronting him in a hallway, and then firing him after he suggests that they move in together. House consults Wilson, and then goes to talk to Cuddy in her office, and she seems confused about what he said. House realizes that her reactions do not add up, and that something is wrong with his analysis of the situation. He then has a flashback to the night before when he thought he told Cuddy that he needed her help with his addiction. He suddenly confronts the reality of what has happened: he never told Cuddy he was hallucinating that night, his final words of the evening were: her "go suckle the ******* child who makes you happy"; she left the office and went home, never accompanying him to his apartment. His memory of her staying by his side while he detoxed was a hallucination, and, in fact, he spent the night popping Vicodin by himself. In reality, House and Cuddy did not have sex; House's experience was just himself walking around the house, intoxicated on the pills.

House snaps back to reality, with a hallucination of Amber saying in his ear, "So this is the story you made up about who you are. It's a nice one," to which a hallucination of Kutner adds "Too bad it isn't true."  


I'm happy the final person mentioned there made an appearance  :Smile:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Spoiler:    Yeah it was nice to see Kutner again, if only as a hallucination!

Having watched the finale again, the last bit, where he goes into the office, talks with Cuddy, realises she has no idea what he is on about, the realisation that it was all a hallucination, the revelation montage..those scenes are really good, and emotional, fab acting. And you can tell Cuddy does love House really.  :Stick Out Tongue:  The rest of it was still kind of boring. 

I think as long as Cuddy and House get together at some point, I'm ok with the hallucination. I kind of get why they did it, like if they had had sex it might have ruined the chemistry, lead to loads of awkwardness, the physch ward can lead to more possibilities of storylines? I still don't like that they didn't get together though.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ahh 5 months! I don't think I can wait that long! I watched the Kutner episode today. Sadness.  :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

I've been watching the season three repeats on Hallmark, 8pm & 10pm weekdays. 

Last night's episode was One Day, One Room. This is one of the best episodes through the five seasons, we learn more about House and he gets in touch with his emotional side. 

I can't wait for Family Matters, episode 22/23 I think. Always makes me cry. 

Season three is the best, it has several of my favourite episodes in. I love Autopsy.

----------

